# Is this fixable without having to do the whole wall?



## FortiorDFW (3 mo ago)

New construction. Was told the texture was finished, to go ahead and paint. After a primer coat and two coats of eggshell Sheen paint these lines are appearing. On close inspection the lines consist of much smaller dots of texture. I don't know what caused this as far as the texture applicator is concerned. Maybe one of you guys have seen this before. I've added a close up. Is this just a bad orange peel/splatter?


----------



## APT-CO (11 mo ago)

That looks like the bands are flashing. This happens when tapers sand too much and the paper begins to get sanded as well. It can be fixed by running a damp sponge along the edges of the joints before painting. Or just don’t sand so much.


----------

